# vim/ctags/cscope for freebsd 8.4 release



## sngoda (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi,

I'm trying to install vim, ctags and cscope on freebsd 8.4 release. I'm using pkg_add and no luck. Following is the output. Can someone help me with this?


```
pkg_add -r -v vim-console
scheme:   [ftp]
user:     []
password: []
host:     [ftp.freebsd.org]
port:     [0]
document: [/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.4-release/Latest/vim-console.tbz]
---> ftp.freebsd.org:21
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
<<< 220 This is ftp0.isc.freebsd.org - hosted at ISC.org
>>> USER anonymous
<<< 331 Please specify the password.
>>> PASS [email]sgoda@smsm.logs.zscaler.net[/email]
<<< 230-
<<< 230-This is ftp0.isc.FreeBSD.org, graciously hosted by
<<< 230-Internet Systems Consortium - ISC.org.
<<< 230-
<<< 230-FreeBSD files can be found in the /pub/FreeBSD directory.
<<< 230-
<<< 230 Login successful.
>>> PWD
<<< 257 "/" is the current directory
>>> CWD pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.4-release/Latest
<<< 550 Failed to change directory.
>>> CWD pub
<<< 250 Directory successfully changed.
>>> CWD FreeBSD
<<< 250-ISO images of FreeBSD releases may be found in the releases/ISO-IMAGES
<<< 250-directory.  For independent files and tarballs, see individual
<<< 250-releases/${machine}/${machine_arch} directories.  For example,
<<< 250-releases/amd64/amd64 and releases/powerpc/powerpc64.
<<< 250 Directory successfully changed.
>>> CWD ports
<<< 250 Directory successfully changed.
>>> CWD amd64
<<< 550 Failed to change directory.
>>> QUIT
<<< 221 Goodbye.
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.4-release/Latest/vim-console.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.4-release/Latest/vim-console.tbz' by URL
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2021)

Support for 8.4 ended in August 2015. Why are you using such an old version?

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## sngoda (Feb 5, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Support for 8.4 ended in August 2015. Why are you using such an old version?
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> 
> ...


Thanks for quick reply. Not sure, that is what is being used in my org. Is there a way to get those working in 8.4? I tried to download sources and tried to build, but running into some other issues.


----------



## im (Feb 7, 2021)

sngoda said:


> Is there a way to get those working in 8.4?


Check your FreeBSD architecture (amd64/i386).
Try to download and install these packages manually (with it's dependecies):


			http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/8.4-RELEASE/packages/All/cscope-15.8a.tbz
		



			http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/8.4-RELEASE/packages/All/ctags-5.8.tbz
		

Replace 'i386' to your architecture of FreeBSD.

You can try to setup 'ftp-archive' as the main site for you.
Check the pkg_add manual page.Set the environment for 'ftp-archive'.
	
	



```
The environment variable PACKAGEROOT specifies an alternate location for
     pkg_add to fetch from.  The fetch URL is built using this environment
     variable and the automatic directory logic that pkg_add uses when the -r
     option is invoked.  An example setting would be "ftp://ftp3.FreeBSD.org".

     The environment variable PACKAGESITE specifies an alternate location for
     pkg_add to fetch from.  This variable subverts the automatic directory
     logic that pkg_add uses when the -r option is invoked.  Thus it should be
     a complete URL to the remote package file(s).
```

Another way is to build these packages from ports.
You can use 'FreeBSD 9.x' ports if you wants to have a little bit newer versions than from 8.4.


----------

